# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  بيوت من قزاز

## أحمد طه

*البيتو من قزاز ما يفلع الناس بالحجارة
مثل قديم 
يصاغ بوجه اخر الان
الشكر للأخ محمد عبدالله مختار بسودانيز اون لاين
*

----------


## أحمد طه

*
*

----------


## أحمد طه

*
*

----------


## أحمد طه

*
*

----------


## أحمد طه

*
*

----------


## أحمد طه

*
*

----------


## أحمد طه

*
*

----------


## أحمد طه

*
*

----------


## أحمد طه

*
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*:c030::c030:والله شئ رائع
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*حماية للبيئة
وإعادة تدوير النفايات البلاستيكة
*

----------


## عجبكو

*و الله كلام انا من هسي حابني بيتي بالطريقة دي و مافي زول يحاكيني 

*

----------


## majdi

*ابدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااع
                        	*

----------


## samawal

*قارورة وقارورة تساوي قاروتين
وقارورة وقارورة وقارورة وقارورة وقارورة 
وتعمل بيت

قارورة تتشوت قارورة ههه

*

----------


## السناري

*سبحان الله ، سبحان الله ، سبحان الله .
بالله القزاز دا جمعوه كيف .
بالله أنت متأكد صورة البيت الأخيرة ، هي صورة بداية بناية البيت . سبحان الله .
*

----------


## musab aljak

*:1 (2):  

ابداع والله ..

*

----------

